# Getting married abroad



## Pablo74 (8 Jan 2008)

Hello ,
     I am looking for info on getting married abroad.
Does anyone know of any good websites where i can learn about the do's and dont's, where to go, the paperwork, wedding planners abroad etc.
regards,
Pablo


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2008)

What about ?


----------



## Pablo74 (8 Jan 2008)

D'oh !! 

Thanks Man


----------



## foxylady (9 Jan 2008)

Has anyone got Married in new York and what was their experience like? Am thinking of doing this myself and just wanted to put the feelers out.


----------



## bartbridge (9 Jan 2008)

Alot of the wedding fairs/expo's have stands with info on getting married abroad if you want to look out for any near you.


----------



## almo (10 Jan 2008)

Cyprus is a quick and easy place to get hitched, like Las vegas but with lots of squaddies and dodgy Arabs and Russians.


----------



## Simeon (10 Jan 2008)

A niece and nephew of mine had a double wedding in Cyprus some years ago. Brilliant. I got hitched in the USA and our wedding was slightly lower key. Only an intrepid few were still tearing into it after midnight. So, in answer to Foxylady .......... go ahead, have a ball, but remember some of your American guests will have to go to work the following day!!!


----------



## foxylady (10 Jan 2008)

Simeon said:


> A niece and nephew of mine had a double wedding in Cyprus some years ago. Brilliant. I got hitched in the USA and our wedding was slightly lower key. Only an intrepid few were still tearing into it after midnight. So, in answer to Foxylady .......... go ahead, have a ball, but remember some of your American guests will have to go to work the following day!!!


 
Am not too worried about guests to be honest as it will prob just be myself oh and our son


----------



## kane9 (10 Jan 2008)

Hi
We got married in Barbados and highly recommend it. The wedding co-ordinator organised everything and it only took about 10 minutes to go through what we wanted (over cocktails of course) and she did the rest, priest, flowers, cake, steel band, toast, wedding reception etc. 16 guests travelled with us and we had a ball. No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## Pablo74 (7 Feb 2008)

We are thinking about heading to Italy, but there will be 90 of us. Is this madness ?
Pablo


----------



## truthseeker (7 Feb 2008)

Pablo74 said:


> We are thinking about heading to Italy, but there will be 90 of us. Is this madness ?
> Pablo


why would you think its madness? most guests can just look after themselves - you only have to worry about co-ordinating the wedding party.


----------



## Pablo74 (27 Mar 2008)

Hi again.
Does anyone know of where i could find a list of questions to ask a wedding planner. I have never dealt with one before ( funny enough) and i don't want to miss out on anything or get caught out if i have missed something. I have mailed a wedding planner in Italy and asked her to pass on her details about her service and rates but what do i need to ask her after ?
My fiancée is studying for exams at the moment so i have to start off the ground work....
Pablo


----------



## Merrion (27 Mar 2008)

There are some here and [broken link removed] for starters!


----------



## CKT (27 Mar 2008)

Got married in Vegas, 30 friends came along. Great time


----------



## Neadyk (27 Mar 2008)

A mate of mine got married in Siena.  Check out [broken link removed].  She said it was fab.  They had a local co-ordinator who did everything for them and came in handy for translations etc


----------



## addob (27 Mar 2008)

Just slightly off topic, if you do get married abroad as I'm in very early planning of a wedding in Canada, is there any problems with regards to having marriage recognized in Ireland or anything?

ad


----------



## doll (27 Mar 2008)

i got married in rome italy, then went to sorrento and sicily for honeymoon, we had about 50 people and it was the best i could ever have hoped for, it was only magical!!!! would recommend to anyone...


----------



## ccraig (27 Mar 2008)

went to a wedding recently in madrid, blows every other wedding out of the water


----------



## Phibbleberry (28 Mar 2008)

Yeah, I was at an Irish-Lithuanian wedding and it was absolutely fantastic -there were about 80 at it, and it was one of the best weddings I've been to...
Because of the numbers, it cost about the same as your average 130 person wedding here, but it was stunning five star hotel and free bar and entertainment and buses to and from etc..as well as the other usuals (flowers/photographers/outfits etc...)


----------



## Pique318 (28 Mar 2008)

We got married in Italy and had it organised by www.slow-dreams.com at the San Michele.

We loved it, and so did our guests, some of whom are planning to return there on holidays as a result.


----------



## Ludmilla (28 Mar 2008)

We got married in Prague and used www.pragueweddings.com to organise it. We had 55 guests.

Loved everything about our day and I would highly recommend the destination and the company.


----------

